# Crystal's chi diary



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary, 
MOST of the stress is over with, Thank Gosh!! I am done with oral projects at school and hopefully of the remaining 10 school days, I do not have to do much! I am struggling to get my science, math, and english grades high but I don't think I'll succeed. I am glad that I was able to sign up for summer school for all three of those subjects.

I haven't been getting much sleep this week...but what's new! :roll: today, just like yesterday, i fell asleep..with Britney right by my butt :twisted: 

Time to say goodbye, I have to finish my math homework and Must get some of this messy/smelly room clean!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary:

Today was another typical day in the life of Crystal!! :twisted: I guess I slept okay...even though I think the last time I got a really great night's sleep was when I was inside my mother's stomach :?

We're still watching CATS in english class and it should be done tomorrow. I am pretty sure I am done with oral projects but i still do have one other big project to do. in my history class, our "final" is to pick a country and make some kind of food. My groups country is china...my teacher said we can just buy food from a restaurant! 8)

On to something else, one of the MAJOR things that I need to do this weekend is clean my room!! I need to shampoo a few spots that are visible for others to see... :? :shock: 

gotta go now, Im getting tired of typing so much


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary, 

Yesterday was the first day of the Derby..aka the 68th annual carnival here in town! the highlight of year...the only good thing to look forward to here in this town, which only lasts about 4 days :? 

My mom and I went to it yesterday to see one of my cousins perform with one of his friends on stage..aka Rap on stage!! their friends were there to cheer 'em on..and of course the cops had to swarm them just because they "looked" like they were gangsters :roll: how'd they like it if I became a cop and harassed their own race...

ANYWHO!..... we didn't go at all today, so i was kind of bored believe it or not! I played "MOM" for a few hours this morning. I washed dishes, put some laundry away, tidyed up the living room, made breakfest for my mom, and then washed dishes again... and I have to wash them one more time!!! Sheeeshh!!! :x 

I might be stopping by the carnival again tomorrow or monday morning to get about 2 funnel cakes..just for ME!! :twisted:

G'night!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary:...

wOw!! Its been a few days since I've made alittle entry here hasn't it  Tomorrow is the Final for my World Civ class. Me, one gal, and one guy. The guy pretty much took over as Master in the group and pretty much had said he'd make the food that we're suppose to make. There's more to the story but I'd rather not chit-chat about it. 

Today, after school was Such a bad day for me. My father, finally, got a day off from work and he always picks me up when he's off so anyways..I had this feeling that I was on my period because I had already eaten a good meal during lunch yet my stomach was still kind of in pain so I was pretty sure of it. And to top that off, it was soo hott today!! A person, like me, who is not patient, on her period, and having to deal with 90+ degrees weather is NOT a very good combination!

After we got home, I was happy to see Britney and I went in my parents room, where my mother was resting. I gave her a usual hug that she gets from me  

Fast forwarding to about now, my stomach still hurts and I absolutely hate it..dang cramps!! :evil: Since my dad is already asleep, and my mom left for work 'bout 10 minutes ago, me and Brit are the only ones awake so she's guarding the front half of the apartment! Even though sometimes, she hears people talking and she starts barking away..which gets annoying after 15 minutes. 

I'm currently playing a ps2 game called Spyro: Ripto's Rage. Some of the little "activities" that I have to do sure do test my patience :? But I love Spyro, I think he's an adorable little dragon. when my mom sees him, she says he reminds of her Britney. Because he's soo cute (totally mean to be biast about Britney  :twisted and he's small and he can also get fiesty too!! 

Anywho, I must go now! I have dishes to wash before I go to bed and it's already 9:45 here and for the past week,I've been meaning to be in bed by 10PM instead of 10:30 or 10:45 or even 11PM :shock:

Goo-Night!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary:

This is just a lil entry before getting myself prepared for bed! Today went good. My mom made french toast for me but I did not eat it all because I was saving myself for 1st period. In my 1st period world civ class, we had somethin called a country project where ya pick a country and make a food from there. My group had China. 

Anywho, there was sooooo much food to eat!! The classroom was filled with other food for other students but I think we had the best food and most uniquely made food  

During spanish class today, I just sent a little text message to my mom that basically said, "heavy bleeding" and i had a lil simile that was crying. So she sent a text back and said she'd pick me up :shock: I was quite suprised...I didn't expect to get a text like that :shock: So, I got home about 2 hours early from school 8) 

For the past hour I've been trying to drink as many cups of water (with shaved ice) as possible to control the heaviness of the blood. 

Goo-Night!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary:..

Today was an okay day, I guess. I woke up at 7AM and didn't do much. The only active thing I did in the afternoon was make Lasagna hamburger helper and had about 2 servings  

About 25 minutes ago, I took Britney for a walk and we got back about 10 minutes ago. I've been planning to clean my room real good since last weekend but no luck whatsoever..just pure laziness :?

Must go now.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary,

WELL....2 days left of school! Then I get about one week off before I have to start summer school and attend for 20 days. The best thing about today was that we got to get out at 12:50PM and the time is that way until our last day on Thurs  

the thing is, when it was barely 3PM, it felt like it was 5PM already :shock: I ended up falling asleep on my bed and didn't wake up until about 7:15, right as soon as my dad had gotten home. 

Not much else to say tonight, i guess. 

Goo-night!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary:

Woohoooo!!! NO SCHOOL FOR 78 days!! Today was my first OFFICIAL day of summer vacation!! I have about a week to chill then I have to start summer school...which will last til July 22nd, I believe. 

Today I cleaned my room alittle,trying to get it ready for tomorrow! ya see, tomorrow I plan to give my room a nice shampooing...it smells like chihuahua pee pee up in here :shock: :? :? 

Just listening to some pop music right now, about ready to log off cause I been on and off this comp alllllll day today :!: 

I have to be up by at least 5:50AM tomorrow so I can take Britney for a walk...which should get me pumped for some serious cleaning 8)

Goodnight!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary: 

Summer school starts next week so I guess I better really embrace this week! For 20 days, I will be making up credits for 3 classes :? :?  

It's 12:50AM Tuesday over here in Cali and I've been messing around with my new software allll day Monday! I got my hands on Adobe Photoshop 7.0 and found some sites filled with tutorials and the main thing that I want to do is to retouch photos because there are images of celebs i have that are small and i want to basically make the images bigger and than edit them! 

I haven't totally found a tutorial like that; for a beginner anyways! I did find a simple tutorial to change the color of eyes and I turned my niece Mickayla's eyes from brown to a decent colored blue! 

Anywho, Im such a homebody so I'll definitely continue to find tutorials about photoshop. I've never been into creating graphics but I feel that I would need to make decent enough ones before I get started on Britney's site


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary:

It's 6PM here in California and its just me and Britney here at home. My parents went out to the casino for a few hours so that means loud music time for us!! :lol: 8) Before my parents left town, they went to Burger King and bought me a salad...which was delicious!! :shock: they also got me a large frozen coca-cola thingy yuuuummy!! 


I better be going now. I need to enjoy the rest of today and tomorrow because summer school starts on monday :?


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary, 

Whew! Seems like it's been a while since I've made an entry here. I started summer school last week on Tuesday. I have math 1st session from 8AM-11AM and then only 30 minutes of lunch and then I have science from 11:35AM-2:35PM. What a drag to be in Science for 3 hours, I'm about 2 years away from receiving a diploma and science has never been one of my favorite subjects :? 

Other things have been going on here at home but I'd rather not bring that subject up. It's 7:20AM right now and Im not completely done getting ready for school so I better head off.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey Littlehead! I was wondering how you have been, you haven't posted lately. I know what you mean about Science --- YUCK. Was never my favorite subject either. 

Hope you have a good day!

Anna :wave:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary:

A Wonderful Happy 4th of July to everyone here at CP! :wave: Just me and Britney today. My mom is Arizona. She attempted to go on a trip back to Texas but her car just could not do it again so she's stuck in Arizona and they won't be able to work on her car til Tuesday. My dad is at work, what's new! :roll: and my bro who is making sure I don't shoot myself being without my mom, left last night to party with Friends and he isn't back yet..they must've gone a little too far away to go clubbing. 

My aunt calls like 3-4 times to check up on me and to see if I've received any calls from my mom..actually I haven't...we enjoy text messaging each other more  

Gotta go now, getting tired of typing.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary:

Today has been good so far! My brother's friend is staying the weekend here and he gave Britney a bath. I thanked him and I think he actually enjoyed it; I wonder if he's ever had any pets. Britney plays her usual "hard to get" self..one minute she's fine and licking his hand and the next, she's barking her little apple head off :lol: 

My mom went out to KMart a few hours back and one of the things she bought was "secret window" We haven't seen it yet...she still needs to finish watching "barber shop 2" and hopefully she won't get sleepy and we can watch this one. 

She bought "butterfly effect" the day it came out and that sure was $20 she wasted...maybe my opinion about that movie is that way Because, I didn't understand it!!

Britney is alseep right now and I barely logged onto the comp 15 minutes ago...the Lifetime Channel is always on my TV 

Must go now, good afternoon!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary:

I am getting quite happy..there are only 4 weekdays of school left for me! Woohoo!!! :lol: the 19th is my last day and then I get "at least" 1 month to stay up late and lay around with Britney...but still manage to do a few chores here and there  

We had a test in science today...i was so confident about the last little section...the whole test was based on the cell, nucleus, cell wall, cell membrane, cytoplasm..ya know, the basics!! :?

My computer, suprisingly for me, had been acting up quite a bit this last week...I even think i got some kind of email virus or whatever a couple of days ago. My poor computer, it has been through about 3-4 system recoveries in the past 7 days :shock: I think it's okay now, nothing seems to be acting up. One of the channels on my tv has like town announcements and ads and all that other JUNK and there was a message from the cable peeps (they run it) and it said for all internet customers to run the anti-virus software. Anti-virus already got run down a few days back..but since the comp did recently go through another system recovery, i might have to update/check my anti-virus.

anywho, i must go now.time to play my fave comp sim game!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary:..

just a couple hours ago, I was checking one of my email accounts and finally got the email ive been waiting for!! I setup an account to have a website! One of my first websites will be BritneyRuizOnline.com   I'll be paying $8.99 a month for unlimited webspace/bandwidth! I'm very excited..I still have to wait for my account to get activated but that should happen no later than Monday. 

today after school, I ended up falling asleep so I'll more than likely be up until about 12-1AM..and with all that time to kill, I *hope* to do a rough sketch of a layout of Britney's website!  

Must go now,just wanted to enter this great news!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary:


My account for hosting my site was activated today BUT that was JUST to HOST my site...I had to purchase a domain :x I finally found a site that only charged me $5 for one whole year and tomorrow I'll be sending my payment and *Hopefully* my domain account will be set up by Tuesday 

This whole having a "real" website has been a bit of a whirlwind for me since last week but I know it'll pay off when i see how Brit's site turns out!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary:

Well today is Thursday and my domain account has NOT been setup yet. I've called the guy who owns the site 3 times. Yesterday he said he'd go ahead and activate my domain even though he still didn't get my payment and this morning i checked my email and NOTHING so i called him again and he said something about the billing site is down and he hopes to have it up in one hour...that one hour will be over with in a about 15 minutes :?

My hosting account is also limited so Im thinking about taking a few affiliate type of people except their site will be something like "ilovechis.britneyruizonline.org" so Who knows, i haven't totally made up my mind. 

Must go now, bye!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary:..

Whoa! It has been a while since I've made an entry in here. My last entry was the week that I was through w/ summer school and now THIS entry is during my last week of summer vacation. I go back to high school, a grade level higher, on the 23rd. 

Britney hasn't been doing much. She's pretty much like her favorite singer, Britney Spears, and has been catching LOTS of sun lately. She lays out by the window here in my room and after a while, she'll lay on the bed with her tongue sticking out. It's so cute! 

Today hasn't been the most pleasant day for me...I've pretty much been laying around a bit depressed. I don't know whether to move in w/ my dad when he finds himself an apartment or to just stay w/ my mom. 

The three of us are going to going out of town on Wednesday to school shop for me. 

I better go now, Bye


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary, 

Well Well Well...it sure has been some week/weekend for me!! I started school on Monday and by thursday i was anxious to change math classes..but no luck! :x Yesterday was more of a busy day than my 1st day back @ school...

We started off at 8AM with a yard and a few hours later, we were packing our un-sold items up and putting them back into my grandmas house. Then, me, my mom, and my brother came back home and everyone rested for a bit. I ended up falling asleep!! :lol: At about 4 or 5, me, my mom,and my dad went to the casino and my bro and his company were there about 45 minutes later. 

At around 9PM, me and my brother and his friend left to go see a movie. We saw the "exorcist: the beginning" which some parts really scared me :shock: :shock: We finally returned home at around 12:15AM  

Today hasn't been Nearly as exciting though. The best thing that has happened was when I won 4 tickets, on ebay, to go see Raiders game THIS thursday. 

that's pretty much it :wave:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary:

seems like it's only a been a day since I've made an entry here...but it's actually been about 4 :shock: Nothing too exciting has gone on. 

School-wise, I have two tests tomorrow. one for webpage design and another for english. I hope I'm doing OK so far as my grades are concerned. my english teacher will be giving us our grade so far on tuesday, i believe. 

I am quite happy that we get monday off, since it's Labor Day  I need to catch up on sleep. I've been staying up every night til about 11PM and if i stay up past 10:00pm, i feel so tired :? 

Britney will be turning 3 next week on the 9th and Im very excited! I hope to go out of town before then, so I can buy her a few gifts  

I suppose that's all, I've got to get back to watching the Raiders...I hope they beat those rams


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary:

Geez, it's been two weeks since I've made an entry in here. I don't visit as much as I should...I think I spend too much time at another phorum for teenagers than I do here for the sake of Britney :?

There hasn't been too much excitement going on here. Britney was able to get some fresh air yesterday, cause I walked her around the block at around 7 in the evening. I'm trying to stay as focused as possible in school, but I must admit it's tough at times cause i wish I was here at home in bed with my little head! 

I've been in need of some cash since I saw that Britney Spears' fragrance line has now been released  

As I learn more about website designing in my class at school, I become more excited about getting to work on Britney's site...which I hope some members of CP and family members, can visit. 

I suppose that's it for now. It's about 9:52PM and I wanna be in bed at LEAST by 10:15 instead of 10:30PM.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary: 

Lordy Lordy! 10 days since my last entry...doesn't seem like it's been That long! Today is a warm day, Britney and I just got back from a walk. Instead of dealing with the same scenary around the block, I took her up his road which leads to a ranch with horses and cows and just nothing but dead field. 

it was So hott, her tongue was already sticking out when we were Barely outside 5 minutes :shock: 

I've been busy with school Trying to get all my assignments in but Im already missing more than expected points. I'm holding on to a C in my english class but when grades are released by the end of the 1st quater, i want a B+ 

A girl can only dream


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary...

WHOA!! Has it REALLY been that long since I've typed an entry in here :shock: Me and Britney are doing fine...she's asleep somewhere in the raiders blanket. 

She's got herself a case of ear mites and money is definitely a problem so i couldn't take her to see the vet but I was able to visit a petsmart bout an hour out of town and for $8, I got some ear cleaner and some ear mite treatment for her. I put it on her once a day. She still freaks me out though because after I've put it on, she'll scratch one of her ears and then bite and lick at the foot that was doing the scratching....i get worried because the ear medicine could've gotten on her foot. 

she hasn't really had any signs of sickness though...so that's good!

I can't wait for christmas and I have NO idea what to get britney....maybe I can get her own blanket to cuddle up in. I don't wanna spend money on a little house because she's used to jumping on my bed and sleeping there.

Gotta go now. Good evening all!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary:

Oh goodness! school starts on Monday and both Britney and I will have to adjust to not harassing each other every second...I think she'll be able to adjust faster than me..considering I'M the one that has to go to school :? 


I just finished finding myself a new web host for her website. My other one went down i suppose and when I emailed for support since I forgot my password, I haven't gotten any reply back. I remember when i first signed up, they replied automatically. It's time to move on. 

The thing about this web hoster is is that I have to send 3 months worth of payments. I'm happy I decided JUST to sign up for the $9.50/mo payment plan. I hope to come up with the [almost] $30 before the month ends!  If my mother had a credit card, it'd be alot more simpler but...as she says, "life isn't always fair!"


Anywho, Britney is doing good. She's snuggled up in her soft blanket she got for Christmas..which I LOVE! 

I haven't done much today except clean my room and wash dishes and take out the kitchen trash. I've also endjoyed a glass of chocolate milk..with waaay too much of the chocolate powder in it 

Well, I must go now. There is a really good movie on lifetime!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary:

sorry i hadn't made an entry alot earlier..i meant to but would get too busy or lazy. 

i'm doing ok, i guess, 1st semester is OVER and i have a bad feeling about my english and history class. and it's major because if i fail BOTH classes, i'll have to go to summer school. but the thing is, i alreaady have to go for failing a semester sophomore year. 


As for Britney, she's doing better than me im sure! yesterday, my brother brought the two little puppies that his dog had. Britney got to play mom for a little bit and she LOVED it! Later on that evening, i also took her to visit my aunt and uncle's dog Chewie.

All is good over here! gotta go now, lots to do before leaving for school.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary:

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnngg!!! It's been a long ass time since I've made an entry! :shock: :shock: I haven't been upto too much in my own little simple life. I have another celebrity to add on my favorite celebrities list and I've been throwing away pictures of britney spears that I don't need anymore. 

I got a new bed last night...it's shorter and easier for Britney to jump on but she won't she still uses her little step. It's my fault she's that way...your children tend to take after you. I'm lazy so therefore, she's lazy.  

She got two new little shirts to add to her wardrobe and my brother and his b/f also made her a little easter basket which, he said, has a little suprise in it!!! Can't wait to open it up for her tomorrow. From what I can see, she has another bear to add to her collection and some wet food also 

Well, that shall be it for now!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary: 

Things have changed a bit here. To make a very very long story short, my father is not here and hasn't been here since wednesday night. He got upset and left along with most of his things. He's staying at a little apartment where he works at. I'm hoping he'll give me a call on my cell and let me go with him to the casino tomorrow (sunday). 


My mother had an OK day today. after joe and rene left to bingo, we just kinda hung out in the living room. she layed on the big couch with the raider blanket and me and britney were on the small couch with the blanket that grandma made for mom. We were watching a 4 hour movie on Lifetime and joked around during the commerical breaks. at around 8-ish was when we started to have lots of fun. I was in the living room watching one of my britney spears dvds with them full blast on the surround sound and she was in her room listening to music. 

i suppose that's all for now. bye!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary:

not much to say about my little Britney. But I have a huge headache and I'm now annoyed by a few comments about britney spears. to me, people will never understand britney and her life and probably will never try to. 

I'm not gonna put all my heart and soul into trying to change peoples minds/opinions about her..it's never worked before. 

anywho, we had a yard sale today (friday) and I made almost $20 and we're gonna have another one tomorrow (saturday). we're all trying to make a little cash cause we're taking a trip to Texas and leaving this tuesday in the early morning. 

I must go now, my head hurts too much to type anymore


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary,

The weekend has finally come and i'm happy. Happy that I get memorial day off but really happy because the carnival is back again! 

I had such a long day yesterday. After we got back from picking the boys up in fresno, we rested here at home for about 30 minutes than went to the carnival at 10PM. After about 10 minutes, the boys finally made up their minds on what ride they wanted to get on first..after that, joe coughed up $15 so they could do some jumping thing. 

In the end, at a few minutes til midnight, we came back home.

I suppose that's all for that now. bye.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dear Diary,

SHEESH! today has been quite a day! My first day of summer and an exciting thing has occurred. joe and rene finally have a puppy....granted she isn't here since she's still too young but they have her Reserved! 

and before all that good stuff happened, we were having a yard sale during all this when FATE, and GOD, and JESUS, took that lady to us at our yard sale for her to say that her chihuahua had puppies!! 

Britney was there the whole time we were having our yard sale so she was so out-of-whack and going nuts cause the lady had the mama chihuahua there and britney was barking at her and the mama chi was barking at everyone cause we were all holding her babies! 

We had a wonderful time and I'm glad to be home on my pc!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

*8/1/05*

Dear Diary, 

I didn't do much today...I woke up at around 8:30AM. Joe and Rene went to buy tacos at one of the tacquerias and bought 3 for me and 2 for mom. 

About an hour or so after that, we had to say goodbye to Butterfly cause Rene was going back home for the week....and I guess Joe allowed for Butterfly to go also. She hasn't been to his home since she was about 6 or 7 weeks old. Joe was worried cause Rene has a little neice and nephew and like all kids, they dont know how to treat a dog...and than poor Butterfly is just gonna be locked up in Rene's room when he goes to work. Atleast when she's here, she has FULL freedom to run around everywhere and she has Britney to harass! 

Thank God though that they're coming back at the usual time on friday and I'll be happy to see Butterfly and Britney will be happy to see her and we'll ALL be happy when she's back! 

I think Britney will really enjoy this week though because it'll be ALL about her...and instead of my attention having to be split...all of it will just go to her


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

*8/12/05*

Dear Diary,

I had a "not so bad" day today. My family and I had a yard sale and the girls (britney and butterfly) were there for a few hours. It was warming up a bit too fast...my pants were sticking to me!!! :shock:

my mother got upset at me a few days ago...i think SOME progress was made today cause she actually talked to me a couple times at the yard sale..but she hasn't said anything to me here at home...atleast in a nice and calm tone.

i wasn't able to tell her about an incident i had yesterday...even if she wasn't upset with me, i wouldn't...i dont' think she wants to know EVERYTHING i do on my computer. 


Right now, both the girls are asleep. Britney is under the blanket and Butter is on top of the blanket...their usual way of sleeping. I'm hoping to get off at lazy arse and take them for a walk. Then bring them home and bathe both of them and dress them in their new outfits so Rene could see! 

Well, if I do plan on getting any of this done, I must go now!


----------

